# Carob for toddler?



## SunnyOne (Sep 6, 2002)

I am wondering what other think about giving toddlers carob. I'm trying to come up with new treats for my almost 2yo ds. We don't eat dairy and I am committed to keeping sugar out of his diet as long as possible. I've been making cookies that are sweetened with applesauce and applejuice and raisins, but we'd all like a change. I found some carob chips at Whole Foods and did an internet search on carob to check it out. Are there any veggies out there who can tell me what you think??

Thanks!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

But my DD absolutely loves carob chips. I'll give them to her plain, or with yogurt. I have yet to try them in cookies but I'm sure they are delish. We've had many different kinds of carob chips, vegan, etc and all were instant hits.

I've also made carob brownies and they were MUCH enjoyed. High in calcium, a definite treat. Caution: they can be slightly laxative

Really, really good. We also found a carob rice cake that is the BOMB! My DH who doesn't like carob chips and brownies fights me for the last carob rice cake.


----------



## SunnyOne (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. Good to know others use it with children. Anyone else have any thoughts on whether giving carob to a toddler is a good idea? Thanks!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I did a lot of research on carob vs. chocolate when writing my baby food cookbook. From what I found, children under two should not really have carob - or at least not much because of the tannin and it should be used in moderation for all children. "Tannic acid reduces the absorbtion of protein and may depress the growth rate of young animals. " That is a quote from the Whole Foods Encyclopedia. It is better than chocolate which contains caffeine and oxalic acid. On the positive side, carob is a good source of calcium.

I have a lot of sugar-free sweets in my book. Go to my web site www.simplynaturalbooks.com and click on recipes. There is a recipe for raisin-bars which uses no suguar and is made from whole grains.


----------



## SunnyOne (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the information. I had actually read that carob was high in protein. ? Sounds like I should wait to introduce it to ds. Thanks. I will check out your website.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

I also recently bought some carob chips from our health store. I was in a hurry and pleased to have found then so easily so I didn't check ingredients till later. I was surprised to find the first ingredient was sugar and carob powder was almost last! Also they contained 'whey'. Does anyone know where I can find purer carob chips.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

My book says carob is naturally 50% sugar and is 8% protein.

I'm pretty sure I got unsweetened carob chips at my health food store. You should ask at yours. I know I get the powder unsweetened.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

features carob brownies in her book "Feeding the Whole Family".


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

I have used pure, unsweetened carob powder (made to a thick consistency, in soymilk) *many* times to stop diarrhea in its tracks (in place of an allopathic choice like "Immodium"). It seems it could work both as a natural laxative and a "binder", so to speak.

Warmly,
Michelle


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by michelle1k_
*unsweetened carob powder (made to a thick consistency, in soymilk) it seems it could work both as a natural laxative and a "binder", so to speak.*
Maybe carob works both ways, but I know soy is hard to digest so I wonder if it could be the soy milk? Anyway, glad to know it works for you.


----------



## jessicabreaux (Sep 15, 2011)

*Carob does NOT bind to proteins*



cathe said:


> From what I found, children under two should not really have carob - or at least not much because of the tannin and it should be used in moderation for all children. "Tannic acid reduces the absorbtion of protein and may depress the growth rate of young animals. "


According to Michael T. Murray, N.D., "Carob's beneficial effects are due primarily to its tannins and large sugar molecules. *Unlike many types of tannin, those found in carob are not water-soluble, so they don't bind to proteins and render them unavailable, as many types of tannin do. *Instead, carob's tannins not only have an astringent or drying effect in the gastrointestinal system, but also bind to and inactivate toxins and inhibit the growth of bacteria. Its large sugar molecules make carob pulp gummy and able to absorb water and act as a thickener, helping to bind together watery stools. Taken with plenty of water, 15 g of carob powder mixed with a little applesauce or mashed sweet potato provides a palatable, child-safe remedy. Adults should use at least 20 g of carob powder.

Also, by making food more viscous in the stomach, the dietary fiber and sugars provided by carob may reduce the reflux of acid into the esophagus, providing relief for sufferers of gastro esophageal reflux disease (GERD)."
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

